# Gendron wheels



## westonflier (Jul 30, 2014)

I just acquired a Gendron bike yesterday and am looking for input on how to get the wood wheels straightened and any information on the wheels . I do know someone who can put in new spokes and think I have a guy who can do the work on the wheels but have to check with him before I get to far into the process . I will be looking for period pedals as the blocks were gone already . The seat is passable but would probably need to have some work done as well before being used . Other than the pedals the only things missing were the rear fender and front tire+tube . The back tire and probably tube will need to be replaced . The bike has a little paint left in the front and on the forks . It is about a 22" frame with 28" rims . The crankset is a Fauber Special with 26 teeth and a 10 tooth rear hub . I have a plan to put modern rims on it until I can get the wood straightened an find tires for it . Any thoughts ?


----------



## filmonger (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice Gendron!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 31, 2014)

*Nice MIAMI saddle.*


...........  patric








===============
===============


----------



## filmonger (Jul 31, 2014)

My Gendron is very different to your model - this said I would look at nick the cut's thread on straightening a wood rim. Lobdell made many different wood rim models and yours look to be in ok shape - from what little I can see in the picture. Do you have better pictures of the rims& hubs? also do you have a picture of the head badge?  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54363-1908-Bicycle-offerings&highlight=Gendron

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57767-Straightening-my-wood-rims

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56709-All-wood-rim-makers-marks&highlight=Lobdell


----------



## westonflier (Aug 1, 2014)

I do have the head badge but it is pretty rough . The front rim is in need of straightening , not sure about the rear yet . I need to figure what to do as far as restoration . The bike was missing the front tire and tube , the rear fender and the chain . The pedal blocks were also gone , just the spindles were attached  The rear tire is about the right age but is also in bad shape . I will try to get more photos up this week . I have been getting a lot of postwar bikes in the last year or so and had a lead on an Elmira Arms menus bike from the some time frame but am still working on that . I did get a women.so bike with metal clad rims over the summer - no badge and in worse shape than the Gendron but probably restorable . I am not sure what I am going to do with any of the bikes other than the 1950 Monark and 1948 Schwinn that I will keep . If anyone is looking for early 50's parts or frames let me know , I can use them as trades for Gendron parts .


----------



## westonflier (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is a picture of the woman's bike , no badge , metal clad wheels and unfortunately installed light set .


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2014)

Those frame darts are the cat's pajamas! The light set on the women's bike is probably worth more than the women's bike (to someone).


----------



## westonflier (Aug 5, 2014)

I took the women's bike apart and might use the fenders on the Gendron until I manage to find the matching rear original . That leaves me with the other parts including the Persons saddle and crank which has a kind of flying saucer pattern to the chainring . If there is anyone interested in either  let me know , we can work a trade .


----------



## filmonger (Aug 6, 2014)

Can we see a picture of your Gendron wheel set? We all can help advise you once we see the shape of the wheels. Most wooden wheels can be restored with just a little elbow grease , glue, sand paper and steam or soaking. It is just a slow process. If you plan on riding the Gendron - I would suggest a second wheel set might be a good investment. If you want to keep it simple just use a modern 29er rim set - like a P35 ( blunt ) velocity rim and a modern tire that you like. There a a fair amount of options these days with 29ers. This will give you time to restore your Orig rims and select a tire set ( like the Deans ) to keep the originality of your lovely Gendron. Also i would post the Womans bike parts you want to get rid of in the for sale section - Thats quite a nice seat....you should get a few bucks for that one. 1899 Fab Special Ad below - Looks like your frame might be a model 71....here is a pic from the 1905 Cat. Also the frame and badge are similar to this 1899 Gendron on Daves site - http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle406


----------



## westonflier (Aug 7, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the wheels , I will post the seat and other parts from the women's frame next week as work allows . I also got another post war bike yesterday , an un-badged 24 boy's bike , I am going to start selling the postwar stuff for sale after the vacation next month .


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2014)

bike will want that tire!!!!!


----------



## westonflier (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the help , especially for the old catalog images .


----------

